# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Домработница в Калуге

## Амина

_Перемещено из темы Как все успевать_

Блин... У меня всегда бардак. Порядок бывает, если его навести, когда уже все спят, до утра сохранится... А так, пока в одной комнате с одним пылесосишь, второй шкодит в другой комнате... Удержать двоих детей и пылесос одновременно - не вариант)) А вообще, когда дети спят, я работаю, когда не спят...  убраться не получается. Так и живем.. Мечтаю нанять приходящую уборщицу... Ага, и это не смотря на то, что живем с родителями... Еды готовить больше, посуды мыть - тоже)))

----------


## nezabudka

Вот-вот, Марин, мы скоро такую волшебницу наймем на один раз в неделю, чтоб генералила. Дом содержать реально трудно. Одна лестница чего стоит.... И перед событиями, гостями тоже можно вызывать. Я лучше заплачу денег, согласна только ради нее работать, но в выхи я хочу в лес, а не с тряпкой бегать. Она и рубашки мужу на неделю погладит, и холодильник помоет.

----------


## Амина

+1000!!! Я все равно работаю... И это отнимает уйму времени! А требования к чистоте кухни в разы жестче))) Правда, не так-то легко а) найти такую волшебницу у нас. б) сломать стереотип, что "Две бабы в доме, а мы кому-то деньги платить будем..."

----------


## nezabudka

а мне начхать на стереотипы, моя свекровь тоже в шоке будет, когда узнает, что ее невестка теперь еще и убираться не хочет))). вы "две бабы")) работаете же!!! а не ногти отращиваете, чего тут постыдного??? нифигасе 4 мужика в доме, попробуй убери, я б чокнулась! вот только найти-то конечно вам ее будет сложновато. мы уже нашли, ждем, когда ремонт закончится, тогда и позовем "в гости")).

----------


## Амина

Кристин, а сколько вы ей платить будете? Можно в личку))) А то я прям как-то теряюсь... Сколько людям обещать-то? И как, ваще, все это происходит? КАк определить круг обязаностей и следить за выполнением?

----------


## nezabudka

Все просто. 1000 р. уборка. Площадь я думаю влияет. У нас дом, а квартира может и дешевле. Но эта тетенька всегда занята, т.к. убирает хоромы наших гор.властей.  Конечно лучше чтоб дома никого не было. Вот мы думаем, что либо гулять будем ездить, либо тарится в магаз на неделю. Приезжаешь - все чисто))) ах..... Обязанности, хм, составь список чего бы ты хотела. Мой такой: сухая и влажная уборка полов, пыль, кухня (если надо), глажка. Ну и дополнительно всегда можно попросить, чтоб что-то сделала. Холодильник там...окна помыть...и тд. Вот. Можно же не каждую неделю приглашать, а например раз в две или перед праздниками.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Кристин, я считаю, что с двумя детьми, один из которых шилопопый, а другая маленькая, да еще дом большой, то помощница очень нужна. Знаю московские цены, за полностью уборку и глажку в двухкомнатной квартире тут берут 1000р. и это не считается дорого. В Калуге логично, что было бы подешевле или площади побольше. 
У нас есть знакомые, которые живут без детей, в однушке (не большой) и приглашают каждую неделю человека, который убирает и гладит. И все довольны.

----------


## nezabudka

Я не вижу в этом ничего такого. И не так это дорого, тем более у нас 100 квадратов. Мне не стыдно признаться в том, что я не справляюсь. Они у меня оба дома, всегда со мной, никто нам не помогает, в плане времени свободного, так что почему нет? надо же еще и работать успевать.

----------


## Веснушка

вот я тоже за домработницу) ну хотя бы иногда, для генералок, для окон. окна не могу никак помыть, для меня с дитем это пока единственная серьезная проблема, а, да, лестница еще. поскольку пока она мокрая, это реально опасно. порядок ваще люблю, но строить мужа уже перестала, ибо бестолку, тока конфликты))) Егорка пока растет порядколюбивый))) не спугнуть бы)))
но вот свекры на меня глаза по 7 копеек тарящят когда я заикаюсь про клининговую компания...да и муж тоже...вот отделиться бы....многое изменится я думаю.
я за уборщицу!!! всеми руками! няню не потерплю, а вот домработница помогла бы здорово, особенно если деток не один будет)))

----------


## Panda

я нормально отношусь к тому, что нанимают уборщиц. согласна, что делать все самому - это пережитки советского времени. если есть проблема, надо ее решать. я сама тоже не успеваю убираться. живу с мамой, которая чистюля страшная, она постоянно меня "гоняет". но что касается моего выбора - я убираюсь и буду убираться сама, потому что я не могу представить, что чужой человек придет в мою комнату, на мою территорию и будет раскладывать мои вещи. я реально буду нервничать и потом все пересматривать: так ли лежит? )))))))))))))))))))

----------

